# sewing kit?



## Catherine (26 Jul 2007)

Do I require to sew my name tag on each of my clother and sock?


----------



## CallOfDuty (26 Jul 2007)

You don't have to sew anything before you head to BMQ..........................but once you're there you will sew your name and last 3 onto every piece of kit you will receive!!!!  FUN FUN FUN! ;D


----------



## NJL (26 Jul 2007)

get good at sewing before ya go.. you'll spend most of the first weekend sewing tags on your kit... good time to get to know (and help) your platoon mates better.


----------



## Agent-0 (26 Jul 2007)

Oh joy. Yet another thing I must learn how to do before BMQ lol.

Fun times.


----------



## medaid (26 Jul 2007)

wow...i never had to do that... I just labeled... with a sharpie :| times have changed?


----------



## Catherine (26 Jul 2007)

even IAP/BOTC has to do that?


----------



## startbutton (26 Jul 2007)

Catherine said:
			
		

> even IAP/BOTC has to do that?


Yes even they have to do it otherwise it could be difficult telling whose kit is whose.
Don't worry the instructores will show you where the labels go it's not all that bad


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (27 Jul 2007)

catherine when are you loaded for IAP/BOTC


----------



## mudrecceman (27 Jul 2007)

Catherine said:
			
		

> even IAP/BOTC has to do that?



But of course!  OCdt/NCdts are not above such menial tasks.  And...station jobs!  Kit inspections!  Room inspections!  Duty Platoon taskings!  Wakey wakey at zero-dark-stupid!  PT!  MORE PT!  Wpn's training!  CBRN!

The list goes on...not to mention...Battle Procedure...Leadership "stuff"...

Remember...you are going to BASIC TRAINING...its not about lounging around and eating cucumber sandwiches while sipping herbal tea...

 ;D


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (27 Jul 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> But of course!  OCdt/NCdts are not above such menial tasks.  And...station jobs!  Kit inspections!  Room inspections!  Duty Platoon taskings!  Wakey wakey at zero-dark-stupid!  PT!  MORE PT!  Wpn's training!  CBRN!
> 
> The list goes on...not to mention...Battle Procedure...Leadership "stuff"...
> 
> ...


MRM keep in mind the 4 courses starting in Aug are dominated by those of us who have been wearing uniforms for 10 years or more and are not new to playing the game, on the other hand one coming in off the street does not really truly know what the difference is between the 2 or that there is a difference.


----------



## mudrecceman (27 Jul 2007)

Except the DEO types...don't forget all of them!  I well realize that this is not a RMC IAP/BOTP BOMQ.   .  Fall serial says it all.  

(And my 9'r D went thru last year and I was at CFLRS recently as staff... ).

Catherine...try these links...

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/site/soyez_prets/pei_e.asp

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/site/soyez_prets/peeo_e.asp

Better to go in armed with some knowledge/idea.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (27 Jul 2007)

and as for sewing the name tags onto the socks exactly 1/2 high by 2 long at exactly 1/4 down from the hem, lots of fun (a little sarcasm there), but honestly their will be lots of us retreads around to help out where we can, and of course you will find your strengths and weakness' (trust me I can polish good but Iron realllllllly bad) and contrary to popular belief no-one can pass these crses alone


----------



## q_1966 (6 Aug 2007)

ye-ha, and once u sew the tag on, make sure you label it (i sewed the tag on my socks, didnt label it) Mcpl didnt check til like week 4 or 5= counselling

stuff like your canteen, canteen cup, KFS!(exclamation point cuz u clean it, and forget to label it again or its not legible)

tape falls off and "why isnt your name on this bivy bag"...yea dont get a counseling for stuff like that...also try not to get a counseling for insecure kit, aka a single glove liner left somewhere after inspection, its very easy to miss it, when ALL your stuff, and I do mean all your stuff is everywhere...the window sill... and you have to put it all away, pack all your PT gear in the kit bag and your day bag and get down stairs in superfast quicktime, its very easy to miss stuff, one mcpls advice was to "focus on all the points"  

Edited for Clarity


----------



## Klinkaroo (17 Sep 2007)

The worst part of my BMQ, sewing...


----------



## Klc (8 Nov 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> wow...i never had to do that... I just labeled... with a sharpie :| times have changed?



The way is was explained to us in BMQ about a year ago was that "we expect many of you to fail, and we need that kit for the GOOD soldiers who will replace you - and we don't want you marking THEIR kit up" 

Man, did my warrant ever know how to motivate us -- the timmies applications were a nice touch.  ;D


----------



## medaid (8 Nov 2007)

Hahaha that's a nice one. Good thing I already have all of my kit broken into... Soooooo I don't know if they'll still do that... Will they? Awful waste on sewing up nametapes with your name on it......


----------



## riggermade (8 Nov 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> wow...i never had to do that... I just labeled... with a sharpie :| times have changed?



They were just keeping sharp objects away from you


----------



## DirtyDog (8 Nov 2007)

For those going to LFCA Battle School, expect to rip all those tags you've meticulously sewn on and label your kit with a marker.  Not your first 4 and last 3 either.  Full name and last 3.


----------



## medaid (8 Nov 2007)

Pfft Rigger... I can handle a needle and thread just fine! Um needele throught the thread right?


----------

